

With Note 4 Release, Samsung Still Betting on Big Phones - dnetesn
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/09/03/samsung-with-note-4-release-still-betting-on-big-phones/?ref=technology

======
alttab
I'm betting on phones + tablets merging, so yes, its a good bet.

